
T. Rowe Marks Down Dropbox Stake 51% - randomname2
https://www.theinformation.com/t-rowe-marks-down-dropbox-stake-51
======
godzillabrennus
Maybe this correction in valuation will finally compell DropBox to do more to
secure users data. Until they wake up and realize people are starting to show
they do care we will see more attrition to their share price.

In the meantime there is [http://www.sookasa.com](http://www.sookasa.com)

------
dawhizkid
_crickets_

